# Shuttersnitch Vs. Eye-Fi iPad app



## JClishe (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm using the Eye-Fi app on my iPad to wirelessly transfer images from my camera(s) to the iPad for the sole purpose of then importing those images into PhotoSmith on the iPad. I have this up and running and it works fine.

Am I missing out on anything by using the Eye-Fi app instead of the Shuttersnitch app? Shuttersnitch is expensive - $20 - with no free trial so I don't want to test it just for the sake of testing it. But on the other hand I feel like there must be some great functionality there to justify a $20 price tag (at least I would certainly hope so  )

Can anyone comment on how Shuttersnitch and the Eye-Fi app are different?


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 7, 2013)

JClishe said:


> Can anyone comment on how Shuttersnitch and the Eye-Fi app are different?



I have never used the app but why not just read the reviews on the app store?


----------

